# Best Graphics Cards for a $1200/£800 build?



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a similar thread, but this question is solely about graphics cards.

ATM I have a ~£800/$1200 budget.

I have been looking at the MSI GTX 570 at £240 on Advancedtechnologies.co.uk

Whilst doing some research , I have come across the following

GTX 670 at around £300-340 , benchmarked 2nd place.

Radeon 7950 at £340-62 , which benched 6th

For comparison , the GTX 570 , at £240 , pulled in a 7th place
and the 560 Ti , was 13th.

PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards

Question is , am I better off with either the 670 or 7950 over the 570?

and then could I OC the 570 or 7950 to get 670 performance?

Obviously the cost will increase, but if that means I can play intensive games for like 5 years, so be it.

Other specs :

i5 IB 3750K
Corsair Vengence 8GB RAM
I Think Thermaltake 850W PSU
Asus P8z77 V-PRO Mobo.

Any help will be appreciated, asI am getting confused the more research I do :banghead:


EDIT: Found this PassMark - GeForce GTX 670 - Price performance comparison

Use it to form an answer if you want... But I dont want a card thats only good because its cheap, and for its price its "pretty" good. I'd rather pay a lil bit more to have a better card that will serve me longer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would go with the 670 as it ranks 2nd on the list of high-end GPUs.

PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards

The 7950 and 570 very close. I prefer to pick Nvidia over AMD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

AMD or Nvidia will both work fine with the Mobo you listed. AMD has frequent issues with drivers but that's no problem if you wait for the newest version to be stable.
I would rethink the PSU choice though. ThermalTake PSU's are lower quality. SeaSonic & XFX for assured quality and reliability.
A good quality 650W would be fine for any of the GPU's you listed.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Forgot to say, I'll get my student card soon (10% at Amazon.) so the 670 would actually be 270 quid - 40 more than the already out of my budget 570...

But it's definitely 40 quid more card. No doubt. 


Cheers everyone.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have ordered the Asus P8Z77 V PRO... Didn't think if I would be better off with just the v which would be around 20 quid cheaper. This money I could spend on my case.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

So I'm not sure if the Asus P8Z77 V PRO is worth the 30 quid it costs over the standardversion. 

From the Asus website the pro has a few extra ports which I don't know if I'd need them. It also has q shield 


ASUS ( Socket 1155, P8Z77 V and v pro)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The largest difference between the P8Z77-V PRO and the substantially less expensive 'LE' ($170) and 'LX' ($140) models is the V has two PCI-E x16 3.0 slots (x8/x8), which is really only a factor if you are planning on an SLI/CrossfireX setup.

PS: Seems the V model also comes with onboard wireless LAN (through riser card).


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm not planning to sli for a while if i get a 670...Would have said that id like the option to but considering cost - no. 

So i should get the P8Z77 V? I haven't looked at te others - V lx etc... 

I gonna cancel my amazon order then, and replace it with whatever mobo you guys recommend.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's a side by side shot of five of the P8Z77-V models (there are a couple others) using Newegg's Compare feature. Might make choosing a little easier.

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I gonna cancel my amazon order then, and replace it with whatever mobo you guys recommend.
Edit : tried cancelling it, but amazon said it may still ship as it's close to being despatched 

With the P8Z77 V, it doesn't look like I'm missing out on much compared to the v pro. And I don't know if the Asus qshield, extra data and usb ports is worth that extra case money.

I


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't been able to cancel my order :-( but they said I can still return it when it arrives. Which is helpful if they other boards increase in price.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tyree said:


> AMD or Nvidia will both work fine with the Mobo you listed. AMD has frequent issues with drivers but that's no problem if you wait for the newest version to be stable.
> I would rethink the PSU choice though. ThermalTake PSU's are lower quality. SeaSonic & XFX for assured quality and reliability.
> A good quality 650W would be fine for any of the GPU's you listed.


Are you sure?

650W seems a lil low?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm sure about the low quality of ThermalTake PSU's but my apologies about the GTX 570's power needs. It would need a 750W.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Which Gtx 670 variant do I want?

I'd rather have the cheapest one ... but if one has bertter cooling etc , I'd take that if its not too expensive.

( Im choosing the 670 on the basis that it costs ~300-10 ( 270 punds ) which is 40 more than the MSI GTX 570 I was gonna get.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

HEEELLLLPPPP


Now Im thinking if the 570 is too much ( £240) .


So , now its 560Ti (£170) vs 570 vs 660Ti (£245 )

Obviously the 660 will last longer, but I dont know how many new games and new software I wil be running , with the additiojn of schoolwork and A-Levels etc.

Question is , would a 560 be ok, or should I just future proof myself for a long time with the 660? Or would the 60 be a waste of £70 , and I could either save that money or buy some more ram?


Light gaming ( ie not intensive, batman , portal, amnesia, bastion, dota 2, far cry, from dust , GTA, half life, left 4 dead, just cause 2, LIMBO, TF2etc ) and basic tasks , plus movie editing of a JVC everio camcorder ( avchd ).

e.g. I wouldnt say 50FPS on a 660 is better than 40 on a 560 ( I dont even know if those figures are right) but you get the idea?


So i could go 1) 560Ti , 2) 560Ti + extra RAM , 3) 660Ti wait for a bit before getting more ram. 


I just dont know. 

better performance + saving money in the future
vs

decent/good enough performance + saving money now.


I dont know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your 8GB of RAM is more than plenty so that can be taken out of the decision.
For the GPU, go for the best you can afford as long as you have a good quality PSU with sufficient power for it.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gpu - still thinking of the 660Ti

But which one? 

So far I've seen MSI, Pagit, EVGA and pny. The last 3 come with border lands 2


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My top choices for Nvidia chipped GPU's is EVGA and Asus.
Should that be Palit instead of Pagit?
Palit & PNY are lower quality with poor support. MSI are OK quality bu their support leaves some to be desired.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

gcavan said:


> Here's a side by side shot of five of the P8Z77-V models (there are a couple others) using Newegg's Compare feature. Might make choosing a little easier.
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


Hmm..... I dunno.... What do you guys recommend? The two on the left of the v - those 3 are quite similar. Not sure which to choose?


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tyree said:


> My top choices for Nvidia chipped GPU's is EVGA and Asus.
> Should that be Palit instead of Pagit?
> Palit & PNY are lower quality with poor support. MSI are OK quality bu their support leaves some to be desired.


Yes, Palit. Damn auto correct! 

I only mentioned MSI as I know their 570 has beefed cooling. 

So evga is the way? (you should know, but I'm in the UK? Dunno if it makes a difference) 

Nd then i need to sort out the psu and the mobo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The GPU's are the same in the UK. 
750W good quality PSU for a GTX 570.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Some Corsair, for now, (not the CS-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll probably just choose evga as I get a discount at pc world and I get a discount so it be around 220 pounds. still no answer on the motherboard? 

Psu : found this : 
XFX Core Edition PRO750W - power supply - 750 Watt
XFX Core Edition PRO750W - power supply - 750 Watt: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
P1-750B-UKB9 750W Edition Modular Power Supply - Black
XFX P1-750B-UKB9 750W Edition Modular Power Supply - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Ibhave around 140 pounds at the moment what should I order first?


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tyree said:


> The GPU's are the same in the UK.
> 750W good quality PSU for a GTX 570.
> All SeaSonic- All XFX- Some Corsair, for now, (not the CS-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.


How much wattage for a 660Ti?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would want/use no less than 750W for a 660 ti.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tyree said:


> I would want/use no less than 750W for a 660 ti.


And are the two PSU's I linked any good?

What about the motherboard? Is it worth me saving a bit of money for a slightly cheaper board? Or is it worth the investment , because of the added features?

Mainly P8Z77 V , and V-LE.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Also found these PSU's:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004O0P9...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B004O0P9VC
XFX P1-750B-UKB9 750W Edition Modular Power Supply - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

please advise quickly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All XFX PSU's are made by SeaSonic so they are all top quality.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Really? Cheers. 

Sorry to keep going on about it, but what about my motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus & Gigabyte Mobo's are good quality.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

But I was asking if the V model is worth the extra money over the Asus P8Z77 V LE and LX...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That would be your decision. Choose the one that has the features you need/want. If you feel the extra $30 is justified, go with the LE.
Personally, between those two, I'd go with the LX.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any particular reason ¿




The lx is 40 pounds cheaper. But would i be missing any important features compared to the more expense v model


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a side-by-side comparison of five of the P8Z77-V models (there are at least 7 others) using Newegg's compare tool. The most significant difference is in the number of PCI-E 3.0 x16 slots which is really not a consideration unless you are planning an SLI/CrossfireX setup. Also significant are the number and type of SATA and USB ports.

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Username_1 said:


> Any particular reason ¿
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has all the features that are important and the LE, IMO, does not have anything worth $30 more.
Multiple GPU slots are basically a waste of money when one better GPU almost always renders better graphics performance and does it for less cost and power requirements/consumption.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Is the wifi and the extra asus stuff not good then? 

You mentioned the Le but I'm comparing the V and V LX. 

If the V doesn't really have any advantages ill cancel my order and order the V-LX.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dont now if it was worth making a new thread , but :

What are recommended :

Mice, Keyboards, CD Writers and I might get a new set of speakers....

So far looked at this 

CD Drives

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LG-GH24NS90...-Rewriter/dp/B007267YRC/ref=pd_cp_computers_0
and I think I need to get this with it Wired--Up 1 SATA Power Adapter Cable and 1 SATA Data Cable: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Keyboards

i just want something not overly noisy , and nice. ANy other shortcut butons arent needed really. I would only get a new one as my current one is a bit grubby and noisy.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-W...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1347910257&sr=1-3
Logitech MK260 Wireless Desktop: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I found that a wireless keyboard on its own is much more than a combo , but I dont know if the mouse would be as good as some of these : 

Gigabyte M6800 Optical Gaming Mouse: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-R...23?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1347910257&sr=1-23
LUPO 2.4GHz 2000 dpi Plug & Play Wireless Optical Mouse: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
Ace ML30W Wireless 1600 dpi Laser Mouse Nano Receiver - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

And then I dont know what kind of speakers I would want, or if they are incorpotated in the monitor?


and then I need a monitor :L


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

LG optical drives are good.
No need for the power adapter, the XFX will have plenty of SATA power lines.
The Mobo will come with 2 SATA cables.
Mice and keyboards are personal preference, especially the Mouse, but Logitch makes good stuff.
I use and sell Acer monitors. You can never go wrong with Samsung. 
Asus are also good.
Monitors that include speakers cost more and the sound quality pretty much bites.
They are satisfactory for Windows noises but little else.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was planning on getting an i5 3750k. But I just found a i7 2600k for £20 more. 


i7 is on Sandy bridge, not ib......... 


I think the ib has a 5-10% advantage over sb.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ivy CPU's are the top Intel CPU's right now.

That i5-3750K should be just fine for your build.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Going back to the graphics cards :

MSI GTX 660 Ti vs EVGA? 

Both roughly the same price. Evga has 3-10 year warranty and includes over clicking


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Between those two brands, EVGA.
The OC'ing is not an advantage but EVGA quality and warranty are.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

So the warrenty is something that I could need? Like , is there a fairly common chance something could go wrong?

What about EVGA vs MSI vs Zotac ?

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Overclocked Roundup - EVGA, Galaxy, MSI and Zotac | Conclusions and Final Thoughts

MSI is is the same price as the EVGA, Zotac is £10 more, Zotac AMP! is £10 more on top of that.

It seems like MSI and Zotac are better , but I dont know on the MSI vs Zotac.
The review mentions the MSI is alot cooler , but the Zotac has higher performance.

Also, alot of people say the memory bandwith afects the card because its lower ( 192-bit ) . Whereas the GTX 570 ( £240 for the MSI ) has 250 bit.


Help?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Warranty is always important as is support.
EVGA (top quality and support) is always a good choice for Nvidia chipped GPU's. 
If no EVGA or Asus are available ,and I just had to have it right now, I would use MSI.
Zotac is lower quality with very lacking support.
More bits are always better.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think both evga and msi have 3 year warranty. The msi has more power, faster performance and lower noise and temp. 

Not sure if that changes the answer. But I understand the importance of the warranty, however are problems likely to come up with GPU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is a difference between warranty and support. 
It is unlikely any problems will arise but if they do it's comforting to know you can rely on the manufacturer for assistance.
In the end, it's your money and your decision.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I understand what you mean about the comfort and support... it depends on the amount of support one could get from MSI.... I assume the difference between EVGA and MSI support is big?

So the question is support vs power/performance? EVGA vs MSI.

I just dont know if that small sacrifice in power, temp and noise is worth the support? If I had a problem with the MSI , could I just contact ebuyer/MSI directly ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MSI support has, in the past, been more than lacking.
Once gain, your money-your decision.
In all likelihood, you will probably not have any issues with the MSI GPU.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

BTW :

I'm basing my leaning towards to MSI based on the cooling, noise, power etc....

However, I've found that EVGA have a better app to change settings on the fly , and I might be able to overclock it to the same/faster speeds than the stock MSI.....

Am I right in thinking this may not necessarily match the performance?


If the EVGA was £30 cheaper, would it be a no brainer?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Comparing EVGA, MSI, Asus, Gigabyte 660 ti's on Newegg, there is a very slight difference in advertised performance for all brands.
Where are you getting the MSI will run cooler, perform faster and run quieter?


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

NVIDIA GTX 660 Ti Launch Day Round Up Featuring EVGA vs. GIGABYTE vs. MSI – FIGHT! | Futurelooks

This says the evga is only slightly slower, but also says is quiet. 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Overclocked Roundup - EVGA, Galaxy, MSI and Zotac | Power Consumption, Temperatures and Noise at Stock Settings

This is the one I'm referring to 

And these are just a few others ;

Six GeForce GTX 660 Ti graphics cards: ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI and Zotac - PC Advisor
EVGA GTX 660 Ti Vs. MSI GTX 660 Ti - Nvidia - Graphic-Displays


----------

